

The death of the US shopping mall - diminish
http://www.bbc.com/culture/story/20140411-is-the-shopping-mall-dead

======
jesusmichael
This isn't new news. Commercial RE developers have been buying up mall
properties for over a decade. New "malls" have been built in more open space
designs that mimic small downtown merchant districts with roads and cafes.
this allows retailers greater control over the space. I'm glad the BBC is on
top of US RE trends... albeit 15 years too late

